# Why do refs not call Manu for traveling?



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

A lot of people seem to think he travels all the time. Takes 3 steps.

That he did take 3 steps on the way to the basket on that play at the end of the Suns Game 1. Was it a travel? Why don't the refs call it on Manu when he takes those slow deliberate steps?

Does he really take 3 steps?

Your thoughts?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well the nba hasnt been to strict on anyone taking 3 steps, but manu usally only takes 3 steps if he gets hit, look closely at when he does take 3 steps and you will see he gets some contact. people who use this are just haten nothen new. cant wait till we get that championship this yr


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nikos said:


> A lot of people seem to think he travels all the time. Takes 3 steps.
> 
> That he did take 3 steps on the way to the basket on that play at the end of the Suns Game 1. Was it a travel? Why don't the refs call it on Manu when he takes those slow deliberate steps?
> 
> ...


He travels just as much as any other NBA player. Yes he gets away with traveling, but so does almost every other player in the league. If the reffs were to call Ginobilli's traveling more, than it'd be only fair that they'd call everyone's traveling more, and that would make the NBA very boring. Don't you think?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Why dont they call everyone else foo?Go make one for every NBA player.



FOOOOOOO


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Why dont they call everyone else foo?Go make one for every NBA player.
> 
> 
> 
> FOOOOOOO


I'm sorry, but that's getting really annoying, foo


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If the guy travels, the refs would call it, simple as that. 



He takes long, shifty steps, but it's still only two steps.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

they dont call it for hte same reason they dont call traveling on say allen iverson or kobe bryant, or even steve nash a couple of times....like the roc said, they just arent strict with it


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Manu makes amazing use of his steps. They're long, contorted and unorthodox. He travels as much as every other NBA player. So why don't they call Manu for traveling? Because they don't call it for anyone else. Why don't they call it for everyone else? Well because then marketing jackpots like Allen Iverson would be rendered ineffective. That's why.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I thought he traveled in that great play in game 1 and in game 3. But on replay he only took 2 steps. they were long steps but they were still legal.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

You're complaining about THREE steps? The refs allow up to 5 on some plays where they think they can get away with a non-call on a superstar. Personally i don't think he travels a lot, he often just takes long strides.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Just wanted to pose the question thats all. Not saying I think he travels more than anyone else.

But someone told me that he took 3 steps in that play at the end of Game 2. Was it three steps?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o are you talking about the one where he went behind the back, no i checked only two steps


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nikos said:


> A lot of people seem to think he travels all the time. Takes 3 steps.
> 
> That he did take 3 steps on the way to the basket on that play at the end of the Suns Game 1. Was it a travel? Why don't the refs call it on Manu when he takes those slow deliberate steps?
> 
> ...



The NBA seems to be very relaxed on travelling. I mean Wade has gotten away with murder throughout the detroit series for traveling and it really hasnt been called much. Not to mention the refs are normally watching the guys hands or upper body and not counting the steps. I think they call it if they catch it, but they dont spend all there time looking for it.

I think as long as its not abused it wont ever get called all the time. Manu has a way of striding that often looks like he is traveling but when I see the replay I think he didn't. The refs call it when its obvously, but all superstars get a little leway.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> o are you talking about the one where he went behind the back, no i checked only two steps


I just saw that play on ESPN (being #3 of the playoffs). It looks like he takes a 1/2 step, then two long steps. The 1/2 step is basically where he puts it behind his back. Its hard to say if that is a true step, but can't you see it as being 2 1/2 steps? Doesn't it kind of look like three steps? What makes that play legal?

Here is a link to it. It seems he picked up his dribble, and right as he was putting it behind his back he took sort of a half a step, then TWO steps. I guess he did not really begin his first step until the ball went around his back? 

http://www.nba.com/finishes/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nikos said:


> I just saw that play on ESPN (being #3 of the playoffs). It looks like he takes a 1/2 step, then two long steps. The 1/2 step is basically where he puts it behind his back. Its hard to say if that is a true step, but can't you see it as being 2 1/2 steps? Doesn't it kind of look like three steps? What makes that play legal?
> 
> Here is a link to it. It seems he picked up his dribble, and right as he was putting it behind his back he took sort of a half a step, then TWO steps. I guess he did not really begin his first step until the ball went around his back?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/finishes/


Exactly how do you take half a step? :raised_ey


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i saw it and it look pretty legal to me ill try to look at it more but so far its good


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't know, but it look like he took a step in the process of putting it behind his back, then when the ball came back around, he took two steps. I guess it is three steps, but its almost like as he was ending the dribble he put it behind his back RIGHT AWAY in the middle of his first stride. So I called it a half of a step.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nikos said:


> I don't know, but it look like he took a step in the process of putting it behind his back, then when the ball came back around, he took two steps. I guess it is three steps, but its almost like as he was ending the dribble he put it behind his back RIGHT AWAY in the middle of his first stride. So I called it a half of a step.
> 
> What does everyone else think?


Hmm...I don't know what to tell you. I guess I'd actually have to understand what the hell you're talking about first though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't have the Real player, and I don't plan on downloading it. 



Anyway, I never thought that was traveling, and that's not my homerism speaking either. I don't ever recall saying or thinking "He traveled on that play" any of the 20 different times I saw it.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Was kind of hoping you would get to see it Koko. I figured no one else would break it down in detail as to why it is not 3 steps.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nikos said:


> Was kind of hoping you would get to see it Koko. I figured no one else would break it down in detail as to why it is not 3 steps.





I guess I could download it, but it just becomes a nuisance to me when I download something just for a one-time use. I've had Real Player on my computer before, but it just didn't seem worth it when I already have Windows Media Player.


----------

